# Zweite Partition 'verschwunden => Als OEM-Markiert



## Immi (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Acer Aspire 8930g. Dies hatte Windows Vista vorinstalliert mit 2 Partitionen, beide ungefähr 250GB gross. Vor einigen Monaten hab ich auf Windows 7 Ultimate upgegraded, was auch alles prima funktionierte. Auch beide Partitionen waren danach noch ganz normal.

Nun ist seit einigen Tagen die eine Partition verschwunden. Im Arbeitsplatz. In der Datenträgerverwaltung wird diese noch angezeigt, allerdings ist sie nun als OEM-Partition deklariert. Bei einem Rechtsklick darauf erscheint nur der Kontextmenu-Eintrag "Hilfe" und somit kann ich nicht einfach wieder einen Laufwerkbuchstaben zuordnen.

Das Problem ist, dass ich auf besagter Partition wichtige Dateien habe und diese nicht einfach Formatieren möchte und neu anlegen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Daten zu sichern vor dem Formatieren, oder die Partition wieder zu aktivieren ohne formatieren zu müssen?

Vielen Dank bereits!

lg Immi

btw: Wieso kann sowas überhaupt passieren?!!


----------



## ANe (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Immi,
hast Du zu Deiner Frage schon irgendwas erhalten? (Hast Du noch woanders nachgefragt?) Ich habe mit meinem Acer8730g genau das gleiche Problem! Seit 5 Tagen heute das erste mal wieder gestartet und LW D ist weg! Dachte zuerst es hätte etwas mit Daemon Tools zu tun, aber da gibt es scheinbar keine Konflikte. DT habe ich auch schon vor längerem installiert. Googeln ist hier auch nicht so einfach, da die Partition ja nicht weg ist sondern nur die Formatierung scheinbar nicht mehr erkannt wird... Auf Deinen Post bin ich nur zufällig gestossen. Naja, wenn ich noch etwas herausbekomme halte ich dich auf dem Laufenden


----------



## ANe (11. Juni 2010)

Nochmal hallo, Immi.
Ich weiß zwar noch immer nicht was da die Partitionstabelle angegriffen hat, aber ich habe zumindest meine D Partition wieder. Und zwar über das Programm testdisk von Christophe Grenier. Sagt Dir das was? Es ist nicht ganz intuitiv zu bedienen, aber auf der Website des Programmierers ist eine nette Anleitung mit screenshots, die die Benutzung erklärt. 

Habe mir damit allerdings zunächst die Partitionstabelle so zerschossen, daß der Rechner nicht mehr hochkam.  Das habe ich dann mit einer G-parted live CD wieder in den Griff bekommen. Dort hatte ich gesehen, daß nur die bootpartition verschwunden war, dafür die restore- und die 4. Partition ganz hinten weg. Letztere hält wohl die Quelldateien zum Wiederherstellen des Windows Systems.

Glücklicherweise befand sich auf der gparted CD, die auf Debian Linux aufsetzt, ebenfalls ein testdisk in der originalen Linux variante (über Terminal im textmode starten). Also, nochmal durchgegangen und alle als 'deleted' markierte einträge (re-)aktiviert, gespeichert und neu gebootet. Siehe da, er bootete wieder. Nur daß wieder bloß die zweite Partition sichtbar war... nerv!

Nun, da ich Partition 1 und 4 eh nicht brauchte habe ich mir mal angeschaut was passiert wenn ich nur 2 und 3 als primär, bzw. bootbar markiere... und - voilà, da waren sie wieder, meine 2 logischen Laufwerke.
Damit weiß ich zwar immer noch nicht, wie ich den restore mechanismus wiederherstelle, aber die Partitionen gehen ja mangels Zugriffmöglichkeit auch nicht kaputt.

Hoffe das hilft Dir auch. Falls Du lieber nicht an der Partitionstabelle herumschrauben möchtest, so kannst Du ja zuerst mit einem Platten-Imager erst ein Abbild auf ne externe Platte packen. Das sollte eigentlich von der FS Struktur unabhängig sein, und damit auch den vorherigen (desolaten) Zustand wiederherstellen können, wenn was schief geht. Ich bin auf Risiko gegangen, da mir das Programm schon öfter mal eine Plattenstruktur wiederhergestellt hat, die von nem Linux installer platt gemacht wurde.

Hier noch den link zur Herstellerseite: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download.

Gruß,
ANe


----------

